# Living in Germany



## YanksRock (Feb 15, 2013)

I am a current Federal Employee who will terminate employment in the very near future. My wife is German (and works) and we would like to remain in the country. Can someone direct me to the right place to begin researching the requirements?


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

By 'requirements' I assume you mean a job? 'Jobs' is one of the most discussed topics on here so a quick search should give you some further information on where to start but generally the best sites are probably monster or the German govt job website.


----------



## YanksRock (Feb 15, 2013)

Eventually a job. However, if I terminate employment and do not have a job for some time, can I remain in the country with my wife?


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

YanksRock said:


> Eventually a job. However, if I terminate employment and do not have a job for some time, can I remain in the country with my wife?


Yes, you are allowed to stay on a spouse visa and look for work.


----------



## YanksRock (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks for the information. Will I be required to pass the basic German Language test? According to what I have read, as long as one of us (my wife) is a EU (Germany) Citizen, the test is not required. Do you know how long the spouse VISA is good for? Thanks in advance


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

YanksRock said:


> Thanks for the information. Will I be required to pass the basic German Language test? According to what I have read, as long as one of us (my wife) is a EU (Germany) Citizen, the test is not required. Do you know how long the spouse VISA is good for? Thanks in advance


Residential permits for spouses are usually given for a year initially. After a year you go back to the Auslaenderbehoerde and they check up on your circumstances. The second permit is usually for two years. After the two years, if you fulfil additional reqirements such as not relying on public funds, you can get an indefinite permit. Otherwise you will get another two year permit.

As your wife is a German national in Germany, German immigration laws apply to you and you will have to pass the language test at some point (not sure when). It would be different if she would be an EU national from outside Germany exercising her EU treaty rights of free movement by living in Germany - then no language test would be required of you.

The good news is that permits for spouses are free of charge in Germany


----------



## YanksRock (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks much for the information


----------

